# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Luan Krasniqi i jep fund karrierës

## SUPERSTAR_N1

:i ngrysur:

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

"Nuk mund te gjej fjale per te pershkruar se sa i befasuar jam pas atyre raundeve aq dramatik"- keshtu u shpreh pas perfundimit te dyluftimit Manazheri i Luan Krasniqit Klaus Peter Kohl. Ndersa ish Kampioni i Evropes Luan Krasniqi tregoi se: "Gjunjte dhe kembet e mia nuk reaguan me me levizjen time te trupit. Une u detyrova te largohem nga ringu pasi raundet e fundit u ndjeva i bllokuar dhe gjendja ime fizike ra ne menyre te ndjeshme. Nuk me ka ndodhur kurre ndonje gje e tille, edhe kur ka patur raste une jam perpjekur me mish e me shpirt per ta çuar dyluftimin tim deri ne fund." Luani pati nje fillim te vrullshem, ai arriti te kalonte ne epersi me pike ne 6 raunde ne krahasim me polakun Saleta, i cili deri ne çastet e dorezimit kishte fituar vetem dy raunde. Ky i fundit i pyetur pas ndeshjes nga gazetaret, tregoi se e dinte qe do ta fitonte kete dyluftim por ky perfundim i tille ishte me te vertete nje suprize per te. Pra per arsye teknike Luan Krasniqi u detyrua t'ia dorezoje kuroren e Kampionit te Evropes kundershtarit te tij i cili me kete dyluftim shenoi fitoren e tij te 41-te.

----------


## BlEdIi

Ja paska honger nonen polakut....a te lumte dora o LUAN!

----------


## FJORIN

Bokseri Luan Krasniqi do të luftoje për të rikthyer titullin e Kampionit të Evropës në peshën e rëndë  


 Boksieri i mirënjohur nga Kosova Luan Krasniqi, i cili jeton në Rottweil të Gjermanisë, do të luftojë me 14 shkurt kundër boksierit të kategorisë së rëndë Samil Sam për të rikthyer titullin e Kampionit Evropin të kategorisë në peshën e rëndë. 

"Boks Promocion Universum" e Hamburgut do të organizojë një lojë boksi për kampinonin e Evropës në kategorinë e peshës së rëndë. Më 14 shkurt të vitit që vjen, në Shtutgart të Gjermanisë, do të ndeshen kampioni aktual në kategorinë e peshave të rënda turku, Sinan Samil Sam, i cili do të mbrojë titullin e kampionit dhe bokseri i njohur kosovar Luan krasniqi. 

29 vjeçari turk Sinan Samil Sam, titullin e kampionit e Eropian të boksit në kategorinë e rëndë e ka fituar në tetor të vitit 2002 me një fitore bindëse kundër polakut Prezhemislav Saleta dhe që atëherë e ka mbrojtur me sukes që dy herë. Luan Krasniqi, bokser kosovar nga Juniku, i cili aktualisht jeton në Rottweil kishte këtë titull nga janari deri në qershor të vitit 2002, mirëpo e humbi papritmas duke dorëzuar lojën në meqin në luftë kundër polakut Saleta. Atëbotë Krasniqi, ashtu siç nuk e priste askush zhgenjeu të gjithë simpatizantë e tij kosvarë dhe gjermanë. 

Megjithatë, Krasniqi ka vazhdur stërvitjet e tij dhe në një duel kundër anglezit Julios Francis, kampion në kategorinë e rëndë për vendet e Komunuelltit, fitoi me pikë kundër tij dhe kështu arriti të drejtën të luftojë sërish për kthimin e titullit të kampionit evropian në kategorinë e rëndë. Dueli i tij kundër Julios Francis u përcoll nga 1. milionë e 16 mijë adhurues të tij përmes televizionit gjerman ZDF. 

Në Shtutgart me 14 shkurt përveç duelit për titull Kampioni Evropian në kategorinë e rëndë mes turkut Sinan Sem dhe kosovarit Luan Krasniqit, do të ketë edhe duele të tjera të rëndësishme nga sporti i boksit. Kështu në sallën e sporteve Hans Martin Shlejer ku do të zhvillohet dueli luftarak krasniqi - Samil Sam, do të boksojnë edhe Tomas Ulrich nga Berlini i kategorisë gjysmë të rëndë dhe Mario Veit nga Hamburgu në kategorinë super gjysmë të mesme. 

Stacioni televiziv gjerman ZDF, duleni, Krasniqi - Sem do ta transmetojë drjetpërdrejt. Sigurisht trnnsmetimi do të bëhet edhe nga televizioni kombëtar i Kosovës RTK. Qysh tani ka filluar interesimi i fansave të bokserit kosovar Luan krasniqi për të përciellur duelin e 14 shkurti të vitit të ardhshëm.

----------


## Macho

Hajt ishalla fito!!!

----------


## Moltisanti

forca luan tregoi i cik atij turkut ca te bojme ne shqipetaret!!!!
turku eshte kampion aktual per peshen e rende ,,,por kom shume besim se luani ka per ta myt fare apo sdo jete edhe salla plot me tifoze  e flamuj shqipetare !!!! 

suksese Luan ..........

----------


## Moltisanti

luan the best !!!!

----------


## Zëri

Ish kampioni evropian ne kategorine e rende Luan Krasniqi, i lindur ne Junik te Kosoves dhe me shtetesi gjermane, me 14 shkurt do te boksoje kunder nje kundershtari mjaft te forte, turkut Sinan Samil Samit. PO qe se shikohen kronologjikisht mecet e tyre, atehere del se Luani ka te radhitura me shume ndeshje te zhvilluara dhe me shume fitore, ndersa Sinani ka me pak mece te zhvilluara dhe me pak fitore, natyrisht. Pervec kesaj, Sinan Samil Sami ka puthur dhe dy here dyshemene e ringut, kurse Luani asnjehere. 
Cfare mendoni ju te dashur, cilat jane cilesite e Luanit, mangesite dhe premisat qe ai perseri te ngadhnjeje para turkut Sam dhe anasjelltas, cilat jane cilesite, dobesite dhe premisat qe ka turku Sam dhe qe realisht i rrezikojne mecin Luan Krasniqit? 
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Forca morale, eshte forca me e madhe.*

----------


## bicjani

SÝNAN SAMÝL SAMÝ ne te vertete nuk eshte turk .ai eshte me origjine georgiane.keto vitete ef undit eshte kthyer ne kombesine turke.kam pare ca ndeshje te tij .eshte me te vertete sportist i mire por mendoj qe luani e merr kete ndeshje.gjithashtu kam pare dhe ndeshjen e luanit me francis te anglise .aty nxorri nje ndeshje me te vertete te bukur dhe mori ndeshjen.kam nje verejtje per Luanin.me duket se i nenvlereson kundershtaret e tij.nuk me duklet gje e mire.
Po te lutem me trego se ne cfare ore dhe cfare kanali do e ja pe ndeshjen...

----------


## ganoid

edhe une dua te di kanalin.

Vrejtja ime per  Luanin eshte se luani eshte  shume mendjemadh dhe duhet ti vlersoje me shume kundershtarret. Une sa here qe e shof me ngrihen qimet perpjet sepse na nderon, porr kur la ndeshjen ne mees me atee gorillen polak me erdhi per te qare.

Nejse Luani ka premisa dhe premton te behet nje kampion i vertete dhe te mos rrije nen hijen e vellezerve Klickov.

----------


## StterollA

Edhe pak caste fillon ndeshja...

Suksese Luanit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Moltisanti

ZDF E TRANSMETON LIVE NOW FORCA LUAN YOU ARE THE BEST !!!!

----------


## Del Monako

Forca Luan forca.

----------


## StterollA

Luan Krasniqi (32 vjec) peshon 8 Kg me pak se turku S. S. Samit (29 vjec) - 101kg vs 109kg. Luani hyn ne ndeshje me 25-1 fitore kundrejt turkut 18-1 dhe shprehet se eshte ne forme me te mire se kurre.

Nje gje e cuditshme, te dy kane te njejtin trajner, Michael Timm.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shmeki

Urriiiiiiiiiiiiiiimeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeee shqipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee uroimeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  ee  fitorjaaaaaaaaa e luANITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

----------


## StterollA

Krasniqi kampioni i ri  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## edspace

Luan Krasniqi, përsëri Kampion.

Gjyqtari i parë: 116:113
Gjyqtari i dytë: 115:113 
Gjyqtari i tretë: 114:114

----------


## kolombi

Urime kampionit me gjak shqiptari.

----------


## bicjani

Urime luanit.Bravo ai eshte i madh.........

----------


## militanti1980

Po leni more keto pune!
Boksi, karateja, kick-boksi nuk jane sporte, por jane rrahje.
Dhune, gje destruktive.
Mos me flisni ketu per sport. Kete teme dhe ca te tjera qe kane te bejne me dhune duhej hequr ketu nga sporti!!!
Kjo ska te bej asgje me sportin!

----------

